# Beer Top Lures?



## Captain Ahab (Mar 9, 2008)

Found this site that makes and sells lures made from beer caps. They look crazy and I wounder how they work? Anyone ever used these or have any thoughts?












Oh yeah, I l also asked the owner to join so maybe he can answer some questions.


----------



## little anth (Mar 9, 2008)

i bet a bluefish will hit it :wink:


----------



## redbug (Mar 9, 2008)

little anth said:


> i bet a bluefish will hit it :wink:


Blue fish will hit anything!!!
now can you get a bass to hit one? that would be a challenge


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 9, 2008)

I made a couple a while back. I sold 2 of them to some kid for $2. I think there was something in Field and Stream about them. A guy opened a beer and threw the cap down and it landed next to his tackle box or something. He put rings and a hook on it and he caught fish on his first outing with it.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 9, 2008)

Cool! 

What if the fish want a different brand and won't bite? :shock: :lol:


----------



## little anth (Mar 9, 2008)

redbug said:


> little anth said:
> 
> 
> > i bet a bluefish will hit it :wink:
> ...



thats why i said that


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 9, 2008)

I want mine made from Stewarts Rootbeer caps - I love that stuff!

Oh yeah, the Orange Cream rocks as well!


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 9, 2008)

esquired said:


> I want mine made from Stewarts Rootbeer caps - I love that stuff!
> 
> Oh yeah, the Orange Cream rocks as well!




Good stuff!


----------



## Gamefisher (Mar 9, 2008)

esquired said:


> I want mine made from Stewarts Rootbeer caps - I love that stuff!
> 
> Oh yeah, the Orange Cream rocks as well!



Funny you mention that - just had some of that root beer for the first time at a sammich place in Hatboro. Orange cream next time.


----------



## redbug (Mar 9, 2008)

It Pa Dutch birch beer for me or nuttin!!!!
A friend of mine owns the company so I get some free bees once in a while


----------



## b1gluke56 (Mar 9, 2008)

hay thanks guys for looking at my site. Yes these lures are based ont the ones in Field and Stream but I make mine a little bit different than that Canadian fellow. I have about 30 brands made right now and can ship anywhere. I have been looking for a place that sells that Stewarts brand and any othe kind of beverages in bottles so I can get their caps but so far no luck. I can get them at the store but it takes to long and I dont make much on them if I have to buy the whole bottle. Again thanks guys for checking it out! 

And redbug if you can get me some Dutch Beer caps Ill make A few For you!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 9, 2008)

redbug said:


> It Pa Dutch birch beer for me or nuttin!!!!
> A friend of mine owns the company so I get some free bees once in a while



What do you do with them?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 9, 2008)

b1gluke56 said:


> hay thanks guys for looking at my site. Yes these lures are based ont the ones in Field and Stream but I make mine a little bit different than that Canadian fellow. I have about 30 brands made right now and can ship anywhere. I have been looking for a place that sells that Stewarts brand and any othe kind of beverages in bottles so I can get their caps but so far no luck. I can get them at the store but it takes to long and I dont make much on them if I have to buy the whole bottle. Again thanks guys for checking it out!
> 
> And redbug if you can get me some Dutch Beer caps Ill make A few For you!



Welcome aboard, glad you got my invite and joined up. This is a great fishing and boating site, lots of crazed members who love to help each other


----------



## little anth (Mar 9, 2008)

welcome and sweet lure


----------



## shamoo (Mar 9, 2008)

Welcome to the site my friend, you will find it plenty interesting and full of knowledge, nice lures


----------



## b1gluke56 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks to all of you for the warm welcome. Ive been working on the site for a while now and i Finaly got express check out with paypal up and running. So all you need now is a paypal account and you can have your own lures before the crappie start hitting. lol thanks again guys! 




www.btlures.com


----------



## b1gluke56 (Mar 11, 2008)

Check out my site for new sets and March sale on singles! www.btlures.com


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey b1gluke56 looking good - nice sale, but three and get two free!

If I send you some Stewart's root beer (and Orange cream) caps can you make these into lures.

Tell us about the availability of special orders please


----------



## b1gluke56 (Mar 12, 2008)

Ya sure send me some and Ill make them into lures for you. How many are we talking? And the sale is that way because I need to get my lures out their. I figure 1.80 each should do the trick. Plus Im trying to sell them in sets insted of just one at a time so a littl more for singles aand then the set looks like a better buy. Well it is a better buy. lol Send me an email and ill give you my address for the caps

[email protected]


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 21, 2008)

Have a few caps and I am sending them out.

Hey guys, remember the March sale, order a few lures and support the site sponsors.


----------



## BigUn (Apr 2, 2008)

believe it or not, they DID catch fish when used. Just like any bait though, they hd times when they didn't work at all.


----------

